# Computer will only start in safe mode



## ant2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

My computer will only start in safe mode. When booting normally, the computer freezes at login. Any ideas?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Program or driver likely. Was any just installed or updated?


----------



## ant2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Last program installed was Carbonite about a week ago.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You've tried 'last good configuration' and/or restoring to a day or two ago?


----------



## ant2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes. But I am going to restore a little further back. Maybe a week. I will let you know if it works.

Do you think it just a software issue and not the motherboard? I am trying to figure out if this is a hardware vs software problem.

I am currently backing up all my files to an external hard drive, just in case the issues get worse.


----------



## ant2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Restored computer to a point of over a week ago. Same issue. Freezes at login. Still works in safe mode. Don't know what to do now????


----------



## jrbuergel (Jan 17, 2004)

That issue could be from a start-up item, whether it be a good program which has problems, or possible malware, (virus, worms and spyware) can add them selves to start up with normal boot. In the 7 control panel there is access to start up programs so you can review that list and uncheck a bad one ? You may be able to run a online virus scan from in safe mode with network. Such as that Trend Micro site.


----------



## ant2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have checked the start-up and removed any unnecessary programs or programs that I didn't recognize. Nothing looked foreign to me.

I have run the Trend Micro software and it did not find any issues.

Have rebooted numerous times. Still same issue. Computer freezes as soon as the login starts. Can't use keyboard, mouse, etc.

One thing I forgot to mention last time is that after I am in Safe Mode and connect to the internet (Clear) a message comes up "Corruption in Feature Manager" and "Corruption in Feature Manager Settings." Not sure if this issue is related or not.

Computer still works fine in Safe Mode. Runs smooth. 

Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Searching for those two messages I found corruption has been detected and Solved: Application Error.

If neither of those helps I suggest you make your own search for the messages and take a look at some of the other hits. Hate to send you off to search, but I don't have any ideas other than digging for a driver or startup task or service as *jrbuergel *already posted.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

If you are having issues accessing stranded Windows but have no issues accessing safe mode, I suggest setting up a *Clean Boot* and then try and access Windows.


----------



## jrbuergel (Jan 17, 2004)

Have you looked in your device manager while in the safe mode for any device driver problems. You may have some corrupt system files, so try to run the system file checker tool, ( type this in the run box; sfc /scannow ) and have your 7 disk ready.


----------



## ant2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ended up being a bad optical drive that I have known about for awhile but hasn't been an issue with boot-up. I guess the computer kept trying to access the drive and freezed up when the drive didn't work.

I went into the BIOS and made the optical drive the last system for the computer to access instead of the first. Seemed to fix the issue. Next I will remove/replace the bad optical drive. I am just glad it wasn't the motherboard.

Thanks everyone for the posts. That gave me the ideas to narrow down the issue.


----------

